# 2012 Nissan Altima Coupe SQ Competition Build



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently got a 2012 Altima Coupe and will be building it for Sound Quality Competition. This will be a very long thread as this will tkae a while to complete. First thing to do is sound deadener so RAAM BXT II was used everywhere in the car. This will be a few month process so please don't expect updates every day.



Here is a list off everything being used:

Head Unit - JVC KW-AVX720
Speakers - Midbass - Hybrid Audio L6SE
Mid Range - Hybrid Audio L3 Pro
Tweeter - Hybrid Audio L1v2
Subs - (3) DAD KMH10's
Amps - (4) Mosconi AS 200.2
Processor - Mosconi DSP 6to8
Wiring - Stinger
Battery - Kinetik HC1400
Deadener - RAAMAudio, however I did have some StP left so that was used up in the trunk.



First thing was to gut the interior:

















































































































































Next step is to lay foam down everywhere there is deadener, which is everywhere (to include all plastic panels) then wire the car.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the same car/model year with a commuter car (stealth) system build.

Looking forward to this since you are going the full SQ system route.

Thanks!

P.S. Very nice equipment choices!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

ooooh,... like what I see so far! Spesh that equipment list!!


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Sub'd.

Where/how will you mount your 3-way front?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

d5sc said:


> I have the same car/model year with a commuter car (stealth) system build.
> 
> Looking forward to this since you are going the full SQ system route.
> 
> ...


Admittedly, your stealth system is nicer than alot of "competition" systems. LOL

Jay


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

Sub'd

Been following your builds since the CaliberForumz days, always impressive work!


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

sydmonster said:


> ooooh,... like what I see so far! Spesh that equipment list!!


Yup, thumbs up on the equipment list.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done on the dampening and car choice.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally got around to doing the roof. Tonight I will finish wiring and get thoise pics up.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

What's that black material on top of foil-ish deadening? Closed Cell Foam?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## bongbut (May 15, 2012)

subscribe this , looking for experence for my frist build in future. ( I very like the mosconi DSP use with Hybird drivers because I completed have Legetia SE line,still finding a processor with tiny amps.)


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Close up of the wiring please, as I have the same car.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Once the wiring is done I will get better pics.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Andy Jones is suing you for copyright infringement.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a coupe it is nicer than his. Also this car has not been hit by a tornado. Also this car will sound better


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

nice to see you still going strong Steve!!!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> Andy Jones is suing you for copyright infringement.



No. He's good.

My car won, he comes in like 12th out of 4 people.   :laugh:


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think you lost here


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I'd argue I won. . .


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

funny stuff!!! yo got any pics of calibur fininshed? never got to see it.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr. Jones,

Would you PM me sometime. It would be good to hear from you. What is your new car and what are your plans for the stereo?


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

RICKY  

My PM box is all kinds of full because I rarely get over here, and don't want unread PMs just sitting there.

I'll send you a text a bit later (is your phone number still the same?)

We need Kirk to have an AARP Shil Acoustics get together. We can all sit around and lie about great our vehicles used to sound and what $23 can buy you in Lebanon TN


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

anymore updates?

and what $23 can buy you in Lebanon TN ???


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

All wiring and deadener is done. The sub enclosure is in the works and the rest of the trunk is being designed. Tossing a few ideas around in my head for amp layout.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Great job on the build! Looking forward to your impressions of the L3Pro.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I know many people like to use different colors. I chose not to. I chose 2 colors to be used through the entire install. Blue/Black.

Here are a few wiring pics.


----------



## demikpre (Sep 11, 2012)

looking good


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bahlgren342 (Dec 31, 2009)

Love the build so far. I'm thinking of getting an ~08ish 3.5 Altima next year. It's hard to tell from the pics but are you laying MLV or just CLD and CCF?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

What you see is CLD and CCF. There is MLV in there over to as well.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Sub'd. Always looking for some good ideas to steal for my new Accord.



Andy Jones said:


> RICKY
> 
> My PM box is all kinds of full because I rarely get over here, and don't want unread PMs just sitting there.
> 
> ...


You know that would be fun. We could do a reunion tour. Drink Slurpees, work on Ricky's truck for hours with nothing but a small flashlight, see what Hogan is like with no sleep for 3 days, let Ricky steal points champion from me at the last minute, laugh thru the entire awards ceremony. Man those were the days.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to know, how and where your running your mid and tweeter. Some insight please.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve any updates ? I need motavaion to start my Altima !


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bluenote said:


> Great job on the build! Looking forward to your impressions of the L3Pro.



Me too!!!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

So there has been some major changes from when this build log started. The speakers are no longer HAT.

Here are some trunk pics.

The subs are 2 12" DAD BD12's
The amps are a Mosconi AS 300.2 on subs and 3 AS200.2 on the front stage and the processor on the opposite side of the power dristro is a 6to8.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking subs! Of course I love those amps, and I like the blue light - very classy.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This is nice !!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Super clean install.  So, what makes up your new front stage? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, just saw this. I am running the Gladen Aerospace 165.3


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> Thanks.


Nice Work Basher8621

Greetings

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

steve its looking very good man !!!!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## salmanilla2000 (Aug 6, 2013)

Subscribing. Great setup.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

basher8621 said:


> I am running the Gladen Aerospace 165.3


Very Nice Indeed!!!


----------

